# Como agregar un testigo de gasolina a un auto Nissan Sentra modelo 88



## Jeur (Sep 22, 2013)

Usando el mismo foco original del mismo tablero.. gracias y saludos soy nuevo en este foro! ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 22, 2013)

Hola Amigo deberías ser más específico, que deseas hacer y que le falta a tu vehículo.


----------



## Jeur (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola Gracias por responder, literalmente averigue que el nissan sentra 88 traia una alarma de "reserva" pero ya cambie el foco y acabe mi gasolina para ver si me avisaba que entro en reserva pero nada, lo que quiero, es volver a hacer funcionar ese "sensor" pero no se que hacerle no se si esto sea de ayuda saludos.


----------



## analogico (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeur dijo:


> Hola Gracias por responder, literalmente averigue que el nissan sentra 88 traia una alarma de "reserva" pero ya cambie el foco y acabe mi gasolina para ver si me avisaba que entro en reserva pero nada, lo que quiero, es volver a hacer funcionar ese "sensor" pero no se que hacerle no se si esto sea de ayuda saludos.



revisaste el sensor de nivel que esta en el estanque


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 24, 2013)

fijate en el punto 11 y 12, ahi te dice donde toma la señal el testigo


----------

